# Newbie with MES flare up on first smoke



## chuckinak (May 2, 2011)

I started the smoker and added wood chips to it, smoke looked good and just as I was getting ready to set the meat in, the temp jumped, and the smoker whuffed and poped the chip holder out a couple of inches. I ended up pulling the wood out and dumped it to try to get rid of the white heavy smoke. Started over with the new wood but still seems like I am getting kind of a white bitter smoke. Any ideas or sugestions would be welcome.


----------



## redneck69 (May 2, 2011)

when you opened the door you allowed more oxygen to get in which caused the smoldering chips to flare up..which is normal. i usually add the chips after the meat is added.


----------



## chuckinak (May 2, 2011)

I hadn't opened the door yet, I was watching the heat to make sure it had stabilized, and it seemed good at 225o then it took off and jumped to about 238 and then whuffed and blew the chip holder out. From then on I did open the door to get rid of the excess smoke and cool down the smoker. I had pulled the chip holder and saw that it was on fire. I closed down the damper and put the chip holder back in to snuff the fire but still kept getting the heavy white smoke. then I dumped the wood holder and started over, but still seemed to be the white smoke.


----------



## redneck69 (May 2, 2011)

did you have your exhaust vent all the way open? some times the chips get to a point where they can flare up with the vent closed and even opened to an extent. i've had this happen numerous times and just let it continue to go. the qty of chips you add may come into play also. always use dry chips.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2011)

Chuckinak said:


> I hadn't opened the door yet, I was watching the heat to make sure it had stabilized, and it seemed good at 225o then it took off and jumped to about 238 and then whuffed and blew the chip holder out. From then on I did open the door to get rid of the excess smoke and cool down the smoker. I had pulled the chip holder and saw that it was on fire. I closed down the damper and put the chip holder back in to snuff the fire but still kept getting the heavy white smoke. then I dumped the wood holder and started over, but still seemed to be the white smoke.


How to fix flare-ups in an MES:

#1   Check to see if the heating element is tight against the bottom of the chip drawer. If it is, manipulate the metal around the chip drawer, so there is some space between the two. Do not bend the heating element---it could break!

#2   Don't put so many chips in at one time. Put only a few chips or only one chunk in at a time. That way if it smokes to much, it won't last long, before it burns out.

#3   Get an A-MAZE-N-SMOKER, and throw your aspirins away. Your headaches will subside, as you sit back to enjoy a relaxing cold beer.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (May 2, 2011)

I had a similar thing happen with chips.  It backdrafted and sounded like a small explosion.  Door was closed and top vent was wide open. Try adding just a few chips at a time.

Todd


----------



## mballi3011 (May 2, 2011)

First off welcome Chuck to SMF. It looks like they answered your question and I disagree so I'm just gonna say hi and welcome. You'll like it here cause there are alot of really good folks that would just love to help you with anything to do with smoking. Now we like having new folks here to give a new prospective on some of the ways we do things around here. Now if you are really new then I would suggest that you sign up fir the 5-day E-course it free and it will give you the basics on smoking and a few recipes too. Here's a link to it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/127

then you will have a method to your newly found madness and believe me it will be a madness. Then when you start smoking things you will have to learn how to post the pictures / Qview 

here. So here's a link to a tutorial on how to post your Qview so we can see what your doing.

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf

Now the next thing you have to do is run out and get something to smoke. Then just smoke it and if you have any questions just post  them here and we will answer all your questions that you might have. Oh yea there's no stupid questions we were all there in the beginning and we just really like to help others enjoy the fabulous smoked foods that we do. So again

Welcome to Your New Addiction  

GO GATORS


----------



## fpnmf (May 2, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> First off welcome Chuck to SMF. It looks like they answered your question and I disagree so I'm just gonna say hi and welcome.


GEEEEZZZZ MarK!!!

Don't leave me hangin..

Just what is it you don't agree with??

Looks to me like he is just having a few "getting aquainted" issues with his new equipment.

A quick trip to the handy dandy search tool up top would probably get him running right.

  Craig


----------



## beer-b-q (May 2, 2011)

Mark what do you disagree with?  Just curious...

 

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.  Click Here
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to SMF! I know Mark disagrees, but I think an A-MAZE-N smoker added to a MES is about the easiest mod you can make to create hours of TBS. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## chuckinak (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the help, I think I have a pretty good idea of what I did wrong now. I put too many chips in to start with, and it just tried to burn too much at once. when I dumped the chips they were all charred and were burning on one end. I was using dry chips and it looked like I wasn't getting enough air so I did open the vent which did cure the problem eventually. My son bought the MES 30 for me in January but I didn't get back to St Peters till late april to pick it up. It was pretty cool today, 42o and about a 15 to 20 mph wind so I tried the blanket for a wind break and did the stack sugested in an earlier Post but had a problem with condensation so quit that. I think that once it started to go bad it took quite a while to get it back in control and I was trying the 3-2-1 and I don't think I cooked it long enough. It was a bit dry when it was done and it sure wasn't fall of the bone meat. I can see I need to get another thermometer and with it being so cool I didn't mop enough either as every time I opened the door the temp dropped quite q bit. I did BB ribs and cooked from 11:15 to 5:45 and I think another hour would have helped. I have done the 5 day course and have spent quite a bit of time reading on the forum and going back into all the old news letters. Of course, as you get older you forget all you read so I may have to go back over some of it again. Again thanks for all the help


----------



## smokingmymeat (May 2, 2011)

Don't sweat it, you'll get it figured out. I have a 30 but haven't had it happen.[yet] I add

my chips after I place my lab project in and only add a few chips.

Happy smoking,

   Big AL


----------

